# Thyroid medicine whilst on ivf



## Hasmebyoneball (Jun 21, 2015)

I am currently In DR cycle. A recent thyroid test revealed I have 29 thyroid when they like it to be 25. 
I had a thyroid test done back in May which was normal. Doc has now prescribed me with thyroxine but I can concerned to take it, my GP has said it would be a grave mistake to start on it. Surely I should have more tests and be monitored first ? 

If I don't take it , as instructed, will they not allow me to start the injections next week ? 
If I take it, to prevent miscarriage I am told, is there a likelihood I will be on it for life ? 

Thanks for helping


----------



## Irish Dee (Jan 30, 2008)

Hi,

It's always very confusing when medical professionals have differing opinions.

In my opinion, GPs are what they are, general practitioners, they do not have the specific or specialised knowledge that the IVF professionals have.

In my successful cycle, ARGC suggested that I increase my thyroxine up to 175mgs per day.

I asked my GP to increase my dosage (had been on 100mgs for around 4 years). My GP was reluctant, but I was insistent and in the end he conceded that he did not really understand the specific intricacies and correlation between thyroid and successful pregnancy.

I was prepared to go to a private endocrinologist if my GP was not going to play ball.  My GP said that my levels were 'normal' but ARGC insisted that the levels that are acceptable to GPs are not low enough to sustain a successful pregnancy.

I started 175mgs before stimms and all through my pregnancy with no side effects and thankfully a problem free pregnancy and a wonderful baby girl.

Best of luck,

Dee


----------



## Bubbles12 (Aug 29, 2012)

I was given thyroxine also, i was instructed to stop taking these once i had my son..
I was only on 50mg mind. Be warned, if you do get pregnant, you are likely to be consultant led rather than midwife led.... i was anyway

X


----------



## Hasmebyoneball (Jun 21, 2015)

thank you both for your time and assisting.
i dont mind taking anything whilst pregnant but just dont to end up on these meds for life.
will see another GP and speak to my clinic also as to whether I should start it before stims.


----------



## FlyingCat (Jan 23, 2011)

To address your specific points, going on thyroxine does not mean you will be on it for life. It's not addictive, and your body will generally adapt right back if you stop taking it.

GPs in the uk are a little behind other parts of the world (and behind the specialists - endocrinologists and fertility specialists) in the levels at which they prescribe so we often encounter resistance.

Interestingly I found that once on the dose prescribed at the advice of my clinic my general health and energy levels improved... To the point that I'm expecting to fight with my GP to stay on the stuff once I'm done with tx, pg etc!

On the point of being consultant rather than midwife led, yes I was too on my first pg as at my hospital consultant led was automatic if you'd had IVF. However it made absolutely no difference to my care (still had all my apts with midwives but the consultant reviewed all the notes I'm told). All choices about my pregnancy care were still entirely available.

Good luck!


----------

